

Nginx 1.3.0 is out - IgorPartola
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.3.0

======
tomku
It's important to note that this is a development release, something that's
not immediately apparent from the linked page. This does not replace or
obsolete 1.2.0 that came out last month and it is not intended for production
use. Rather, it's the first release of the new development branch that
parallels 1.2.0 and will hopefully see WebSocket support added as a feature
soon.

------
pavs
Running Ubuntu 11.04 with nginx 0.8.4 how do I upgrade to stable (1.2.0)
without screwing my whole setup (multiple sites + varnish + php-fpm +
memcache)?

~~~
zzzcpan
Easily, just copy configure arguments (nginx -V) from installed version of
nginx and run ./configure with them.

------
jiggy2011
Question: Is there any advantage to using nginx over apache if you are not
hosting a huge traffic website that uses lots of long polling etc?

~~~
EwanToo
It depends is the only honest answer.

However, personally I find it uses less memory, which if nothing else frees up
space for other processes

~~~
jiggy2011
Phrased another way, if Apache's performance is adequate are there any non-
performance advantages to nginx?

~~~
zzzcpan
No.

~~~
powersurge360
Well, I'd argue that configuration is nicer with nginx than with apache if
you're running something other than php.

But the trade off there is nginx only has centralized config whereas you can
do .htaccess stuff with apache, so meh.

~~~
untog
True. But if you already have your Apache configs complete then it might not
be worth switching at this point.

------
overshard
I still see no SPDY, looks like it's still planned though.

~~~
getsat
nginx 1.3.0 isn't actually out, and they weren't actually targeting 1.3.0 for
SPDY support according to this: <http://trac.nginx.org/nginx/roadmap>

------
shtylman
And still no websockets. Makes me sad inside :(

~~~
bpierre
It’s planned for 1.3.x: <http://trac.nginx.org/nginx/milestone/1.3>

------
hackermom
Looking forward to a day when I can give Nginx another try when its feature
set has matured in more directions. Its unfortunate lack of fine-grained
versatility in some areas of configuration forced us to stick with Apache's
httpd after trying to replace an old Apache setup with Nginx - everything
looked much better in terms of resource efficiency, until we hit the problem
of simply not being able to translate a few specific configuration scenarios
from Apache to Nginx, forcing us to deem Nginx as a definite no-go for our
case.

~~~
hackermom
Did I hit a nerve of some zealous Nginx user when mentioning the fact that
Nginx isn't a silver bullet? :) I'm sure you can downvote this comment, too!
Knock yourself out!

~~~
mhurron
No you just gave a handwave "Nginx is not all that" without supporting the
assertion. You would get the same response posting "Nginx is the greatest
thing since sliced bread and you should ditch httpd."

~~~
hackermom
I wasn't aware that this was a Q&A or issues tracker for Nginx, which is why I
never had the intent of bringing details up. My apologies for posting these
things in the official Nginx resources. The sarcasm is on the house.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
(You're still [dead]. Look at HN from a non-logged-in computer.)

